# Scale of Korber Models?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They have been in business for 30 years, and were purchased by justrains.com in january. 

Nice looking and very reasonable prices in my opinion. 

Anyone with any experience with them? Any idea of scale? In lieu of that, just the measurement of the inside height of a doorway would help. 

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are all 1:24. 

-Brian


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

I built about a dozen. All very nice. All 1/24th


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

1/24 seems about right. Nice structures. I have three of their buildings (barn, house, and sand house). 

Here's a Korber house I'm using as a depot: 










For scale comparison, that's an Accucraft 1:20.3 C-16, some LGB 1:22.5 coaches, a Pola 1:22.5 baggage cart, a Bachmann 1:20ish conductor, a 1:22.5 Just Plain Folks figure, and even a Silver Ridge Mining Company figure (loading the mail). I'm not sure of his scale, but likely between 1:24 and 1:22.5. 

And for another angle of that depot, here's a slightly larger photo (too large for these forums): 

Korber Depot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2, one house like Matt's which I cut in 2 for my layout, and the Whistle Stop station which I also altered with a new roof. 









The Whistle Stop station as altered 

My opinion, if put together with the correct glue, they are nigh-invulerable! Thick walls do that, I would recommend them, I'm looking for more, but some of them get a little pricey, thats the only thing against them for me. I have 1/22 and a couple 1/20 figure inside the station, they look fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! all the comments and info are appreciated! 

Regards, Greg


----------

